# Serious but maybe dumb question on my part



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

nope. just show up and pay. they try to make it seem like you have to be an owner or vender


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

At the DVM they wanted numerous forms of ID. I showed them some newspaper stories about my haunted house, with pictures of me . "Nope! These could be faked."
Well 50% of all small-town news stories are faked! Just to fill the empty page.
"That's OK, I know you."
I knew he knew me too.
Tax number, business cards,letters from venders at the show, saying you have bought from them before all used to be things you could have used at one time, then they show you the official secret handshake as you hold the rubber knife behind your back with the other hand.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Trans World, in St Louis, is the biggest geared towards Haunt owners and a little more restrictive (still on my wish list).
The others are geared more Halloween Junky, Home Haunter, Haunt Employee, Charity Haunt organizers to Haunt owners and are more regional.
These regional are also more cash and carry events with lots of classes and make n takes.
Check youtube for videos of the vendor floors, a great way to get a feel for the individual shows.


----------

